# You know you really love flashlights when...



## xochi (Nov 5, 2005)

I was just watching tv and a Burger King commercial came on where the king makes a touchdown. Well the opening image is of a lighted sign displaying the team names. One of the team names was "LIONS", and of course, my interest was piqued since I figured the commercial had to be about rechargeable lithium batteries!


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Nov 5, 2005)

you know you really love flashlights when...

you wonder how circles have Arcs (be it standard or premium or even Arc LS) but you don't


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2005)

...when you always head to the flashlights section of every department store you visit.


----------



## The-David (Nov 5, 2005)

PhotonWrangler said:


> ...when you always head to the flashlights section of every department store you visit.



  Guilty... I do that all the time. Even if I dont get aneything I like to keep inventorey of whats out there ya know...


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Nov 5, 2005)

KE7AYF said:


> Guilty... I do that all the time. Even if I dont get aneything I like to keep inventorey of whats out there ya know...


 
I checked TWO of them today!  :laughing:


----------



## Bob_G (Nov 5, 2005)

Your mom catches you with your pants down staring at the computer, and says, "If you're going to do that, at least you could be looking at pretty girls instead of those silly lights."


----------



## Peter Atwood (Nov 5, 2005)

LMAO Bob!


----------



## TorchMan (Nov 5, 2005)

You know you really love when when... You keeps seeing Pontiac SunFires on the road all the time, it's printed on the bumpers, but you have to conciously remember it's SunFire, and not SureFire!


----------



## rmacias (Nov 5, 2005)

You know you really love flashlights when...

For no apparent reason you find yourself walking around the house holding your favorite torch even in broad daylight.

RJM


----------



## Flea Bag (Nov 6, 2005)

When your depleted stock of 123As is waiting for a new shipment and you lie in bed, hand clutching a C3, imagining how it would look, fully activated with fresh 123s, then falling asleep and waking up, happy to find it still lying by your side on the pillow, like a girlfriend that I've been looking for for over three years...


----------



## Sixpointone (Nov 6, 2005)

Xochi,

I love quirky humor and as such I must give credit where credit is due. Your joke rocked.

All My Best,
John


----------



## Geologist (Nov 6, 2005)

You know you really love flashlights when...

you know the flashlight inventory better than the manager and you can advise what they should be ordering and what they need to get rid of!


----------



## chuck4570 (Nov 6, 2005)

When you have 38 watched items on Ebay, and they are all flashlights.

Chuck


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2005)

You know you really love flashlights when...

You Forget about Car and Driver, Road & Track, Motor Trend and take your flashlights to the bathroom and do a ceiling bounce test in the dark while Pooing
:toilet: :sick2: :green:


----------



## saunterer (Nov 6, 2005)

> You Forget about Car and Driver, Road & Track, Motor Trend and take your flashlights to the bathroom and do a ceiling bounce test in the dark while Pooing



 Hahaha. Since gettting my HSD B42 a couple of weeks ago, I find that the secondary brightness setting works just fine for that....


----------



## Kershaw (Nov 6, 2005)

rmacias said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> 
> For no apparent reason you find yourself walking around the house holding your favorite torch even in broad daylight.
> 
> RJM


 
I know it sounds weird but last week i found myself walking around the side of my house with my Surefire 9p at 11 in the mourning. I guess i am just used to only going outside at night, lol. :laughing:


----------



## redduck (Nov 6, 2005)

...when you're looking forward to a power outage.


----------



## leukos (Nov 6, 2005)

You know you really love flashlights when you start to philosophize about them.:thinking: 

You know you really love flashlights when you start to dream about them. :sleepy: 

You know you really love flashlights when you are persecuted for them.:whoopin:


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 6, 2005)

When you're looking for a formal light to wear with your tux on your wedding day (I remember someone did that last year and we all HELPED him by giving him suggestions..)

When you get your 5th light of the same model you already have 4 of (yeah...uh.. presents.. right..). Or your tenth light, including ones given away as presents.


----------



## sniper (Nov 6, 2005)

...when your daughter in law sees you in the dark kitchen shortly after midnight, with an MJLED and a NiteIze modded MiniMag in each hand, and says "What are you doing?", and you say to her: "It's a two flashlight night!" (and don't feel a bit sheepish about doing it.)

Or........

You have a hard time deciding which light you will take when you feed the dog.


----------



## NITEFISH (Nov 6, 2005)

Im guilty of so many of these.  its "not" funny.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 6, 2005)

How about when you are thinking around noon which lights you are going to *use* later in the evening instead of what you are going to eat for lunch?
When you go to the grocery store and leave dissappointed when they do not have any decent lights or batteries to look at and get home and realize you didn't buy anything to eat for dinner and use a flashlight to search through the cabinets for a can of spaghetti Os.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 6, 2005)

When you're watching a movie or television show and there's a light deprived scene and the characters whip out flashlights—you're now more attuned to what lights and beam it is than what the show is about. Then you get upset because that's not what's supposed to happen with "those" type of lights and the like. . .


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 7, 2005)

When you have a website about them with 0.0128 terabytes of content.
When that website has been "slashdotted" more than one time.
When you have more than 12,500 posts on a forum about them.
When you have *at least* 800 of the silly things. 
When you post in a "You know you really love flashlights when..." thread.


----------



## turbodog (Nov 7, 2005)

Lynx_Arc said:


> How about when you are thinking around noon which lights you are going to *use* later in the evening instead of what you are going to eat for lunch?
> When you go to the grocery store and leave dissappointed when they do not have any decent lights or batteries to look at and get home and realize you didn't buy anything to eat for dinner and use a flashlight to search through the cabinets for a can of spaghetti Os.



The money I save eating spaghettios and ramen goes toward my light fund.


----------



## nc987 (Nov 7, 2005)

your searching for something in your room/house and you turn off all the lights and then grab a flashlight to look for it.


----------



## AngelEyes (Nov 7, 2005)

....you go to bed with a flashlight in your hand and look for it the first thing in the morning (instead of your other half)...


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 7, 2005)

When you go shopping and the first thing you do is go to the
Flashlights and battery stand before anything else


----------



## DarthLumen (Nov 7, 2005)

You know you really love flashlights when...

While on the side of a cliff, you must decide whether to drop your flashlight which is in your left hand or your wife who's in your right. 

Yes, you could always get another light. Hey, but then again you could always get another wife. 

You guys are sick!!!


----------



## tron3 (Nov 7, 2005)

Bob_G said:


> Your mom catches you with your pants down staring at the computer, and says, "If you're going to do that, at least you could be looking at pretty girls instead of those silly lights."


 
I think we just came up with a new place to strap a flashlight! 

How about pretty girls WITH flashlights? I figure some nice Asian girls can pose with the Nuwai's. :naughty:


----------



## tron3 (Nov 7, 2005)

CHC said:


> When you're watching a movie or television show and there's a light deprived scene and the characters whip out flashlights—you're now more attuned to what lights and beam it is than what the show is about. Then you get upset because that's not what's supposed to happen with "those" type of lights and the like. . .


 
In one of those preview commercials, I think the people are in a cave. The guy spins around with his flashlight and you can see it stunningly bright and white. Apparently, they like LED flashlights too.  

At www.surefire.com, there is a story of a movie director, doing a scene with flashlights from the late 1800's or something. He had them retrofitted with some surefires for the bright intense light. Apparently, he wanted the dramatic effect of beams of light piercing the darkness. Just like any Scooby Doo episode! :laughing:

The NUMBER ONE REASON: You know you really love flashlights when...

... *you keep a photo collection of your favorites on your computer.*


----------



## Navck (Nov 7, 2005)

When your laptop has an INTERGRATED LED on it (Thinkpads/IBM)
When you stop eating lunch to save up for a new flashlight
When you visit this forum at least 6-7 times a week


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 7, 2005)

Stashing 3 lights under a beach towel so they are safe when you go for a dip..At noon.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Nov 8, 2005)

When you spend more on one light than 2 months petrol expenditure (and I'm in Britain, so petrol is expensive anyway). But I don't care, I like my new M4.

When folks say 'nice light, how much did it cost?', I've just got into the habit of saying 'you don't want to know'.

Saving for a SF M6, I'll find a reason why I need it !
:touche:


----------



## Geologist (Nov 8, 2005)

Navck said:


> When you visit this forum at least 6-7 times a week



uh you mean "day" - correct?


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 8, 2005)

you know you really love flashlights when - you ask a question like this to prove to yourself that you arent the only one out there 

when asked the price of a light you answer - you dont want to know

when someone asks you "got a light?" you whip out your EDC

you are in the process of ordering a pouch for a light that wont get here for another month or so

you carry a large pack of AA's with you everywhere, to run your digital camera to take photos of torches


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Nov 8, 2005)

You know you really love flashlights when...

when someone mentions "U2" you immediately whip yours out... even if you're talking to the band!.... (Have mine now and ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT!!!!!)

You get really excited when a store has a new LED/Luxeon light in stock.

(If you are in an apartment building/dorm/high-rise/condo) people come to you when the power goes out wanting a flashlight.

Someone refuses to turn off their brights and you think
o 0 (If only I had my [choose your favorite bright light here, ex: Costco HID/Beast/Ligh Cannon/U2 Ultra] they'd be sorry!)


----------



## offroadcmpr (Nov 9, 2005)

LEDMaster2003 said:


> (If you are in an apartment building/dorm/high-rise/condo) people come to you when the power goes out wanting a flashlight.



Hasn't happend yet, but close. Every sunday my old roomate would come by and borrow one of my flashlights for the night out. I got tired of this and bought him a dorcy aaa. I think he's in love!! I see him carrying it almost everywhere. Now I just need him to get his own first "real" light.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 9, 2005)

when this is the third "you know you..." thread about flashlight you post in...


----------



## WIJLY (Nov 9, 2005)

You know you love flashlights when you show your next door neighbor all about your new high power light at a bbq night and the next morning you find your locks all broken in the house and the only thing gone is your damn light and a set of batteries . . . . . anoying? You bed im steeling his wife when i call round


----------



## LowWorm (Nov 11, 2005)

When your three-year-old son gets out of bed at midnight and says to you, "Mommy, I need a flashlight," and your eyes get all misty as you hand him one.


----------



## nerdgineer (Nov 11, 2005)

When you fall asleep with one in your hand (only on trips when wife is not along...).


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 11, 2005)

Navck said:


> When your laptop has an INTERGRATED LED on it (Thinkpads/IBM)
> When you stop eating lunch to save up for a new flashlight
> When you visit this forum at least 6-7 times a week




a week try 6-7 times a day


----------



## Navck (Nov 11, 2005)

6-7 = Sometimes we're not capable of visiting (Internet out, shopping day with parents)
And by 6-7, I mean "unlimited times per day"
As long as you visit once, heh.

Also - Who has a LED light on their laptop (Mines intergrated.)


----------



## 7k7k99 (Nov 11, 2005)

Bob_G said:


> Your mom catches you with your pants down staring at the computer, and says, "If you're going to do that, at least you could be looking at pretty girls instead of those silly lights."



I'm not that far gone yet, but that's FUNNY!


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Apr 18, 2006)

you start a petition demanding that CR123's be sold in multipacks in every store.


----------



## UWAK (Apr 18, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when...

You stop reading the Bible and read this crazy forums instead.


----------



## JoshuaFl (Apr 18, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you have one hanging from your neck, in each pocket, and one in each hand.

Whats the most flashlights you have had on your person at one time?


----------



## Paul6ppc (Apr 18, 2006)

When your 7 year old says "not the flashlight aisle"


----------



## Paul6ppc (Apr 18, 2006)

Or when its a full moon my son says it looks like a giant LED flashlight.


Yeah Im teaching him right!


----------



## nirad (Apr 18, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you use your PayPal account to buy light/accessories more than you brush your teeth:eeew:


----------



## The Porcupine (Apr 18, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you read through this thread without finding a single post that *couldn't* be true!:laughing: Scuse me, I gotta find the T&T # on my last shipment of 123's. I'm down to twenty and......oh jeeze!


----------



## carrot (Apr 18, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when...
... you sleep with at least one under your pillow.
... CPF is the first thing you check when you wake up.
... you fondle your flashlights lovingly wherever you go.
... you might not be wearing anything, but you've still got a light.
... there's a dark scene in a movie or TV show you're watching, and you have to resist the urge to whip out your EDC.
... your friends see your newest (proud) acquisition and say, "Oh no, not _another_ one," as you stand there grinning. (Or you protest, "But this one's special!")


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 18, 2006)

...people at work take bets on how many lights you have on you today.

...your two year old is bored with torches!!!(This must be wierd!)

...you need three NiMh chargers each night just to recharge batteries _IN USE._

...it takes just as long to decide which lights to wear when you go out as it does your wife to decide on an outfit!

...at work, you go to the basement floor toilet so you can switch out all the lights and use your latest torch while you go.

...the staff at all the local hardware/scuba/chandlery/electronics stores slap their heads and hide when you come in.

...you jump at the chance to put the trash out at night (even though you live three floors up!).

...you have experimented with condoms as a waterproofing excercise for leaky torches.

...your family and friends have drawers full of torches you have given them at Christmas/Birthdays/Anniversaries etc.

...you wrack your brains for ages trying to post on topics like this...I'm off for a beer!


----------



## logarithmic (Apr 18, 2006)

...when this (http://www.surefire.com/pdfs/flashlight_spec_chart.pdf) is your desktop.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 18, 2006)

...when you subconciously tap your pocket to make sure your flashlight is still there.
...when your friend says he is coming to your house when the power goes out.
...when your 5 year old son will not go on a walk at night without a flashlight and you smile.
...when you won't tell your sister-in-law how much a light costs because she might faint.
...when it's hot outside and you really want to wear a coat so you can carry more lights.
...when you finish your federal taxes and you figure out how many flashlights you can buy with the refund.


----------



## pathalogical (Apr 20, 2006)

...when "flashlight" is the fastest word you can type.


----------



## Vbeez (Apr 22, 2006)

UWAK said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> 
> You stop reading the Bible and read this crazy forums instead.


.....and do not lead us to temptation.....but deliver us from evil one....

called LUMEN....


----------



## Blazer (Apr 22, 2006)

...when you won't walk the dog in the day because you won't get a chance to use one of the 6 flashlights you carry when walking the dog.
...when your wife tells you to turn your flashlight off while watching TV.
...you spend more on flashlights than groceries and personal grooming products combined.
...you don't change burnt out lightbulbs in your house.
...you prefer winter to summer because the nights are longer, therefore more chance to use your flashlights.


----------



## ScumNL (Apr 22, 2006)

Think about what light you want for Christmas when its April...


----------



## NotEnoughLight (Apr 22, 2006)

Blazer said:


> ...one of the 6 flashlights you carry when walking the dog.


 
I would think that the EDC of 6 flashlights already mean a lot. Looks like i need some help here getting my flashaholism up to date. :candle:


----------



## enlightenme (Apr 23, 2006)

You show up to work on Monday morning with a big smile on your face and your fellow employees automatically shake their heads in disgust because they know they are about to be lectured on your latest EDC.


----------



## enlightenme (Apr 23, 2006)

You check out even the pathetic flashlight section in your local supermarket while foodshopping.


----------



## tattoou2 (Apr 23, 2006)

enlightenme said:


> You check out even the pathetic flashlight section in your local supermarket while foodshopping.



Good one! I've done that!

When you name your first-born "Lumen."

When you start scouting areas in your neighborhood to test that new light that's due to arrive in three days.


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 23, 2006)

When you start attending Saturday evening services at your church (instead of Sunday services) hoping that one evening that lights will go out and you can swoop in and save the day, well save the night actually, but still.


----------



## webley445 (Apr 23, 2006)

When you religiously watch "Cops" every Sat. ...50% for the action, 50% to see what lights they use. And then get excited if you something new or an led.

You're happy when you get switched to the graveyard shift because it'll be dark.

You're costantly beam testing your lights against each other in the backyard.

When you're trying to guess what make and model of flashlight was used in Toy Story (when woody is looking under the bed in Sid's room)

...can't quite put my finger on it, kinda like a Scorpion, but more like a Brinkman?......


----------



## bexteck (Apr 24, 2006)

You close the shades and curtains in the house to make the night seem longer.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 24, 2006)

tattoou2 said:


> When you name your first-born "Lumen."




Really?

Much respect to your partner! :rock:


----------



## Aaron1100us (Apr 24, 2006)

When you carry 11 flashlights at work Two in pants pocket, three in shirt pocket, five on duty belt and AE powerlight in hand


----------



## CARNAL1 (Apr 24, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when...

you use your flashlights to lower your electric bill. By using my flashlights I've been able to get my electric bill down as low as $28.00 per month.

My wife thinks I'm crazy, but she doesn't pay the electric bill.

Happy Dark Trails


----------



## Afraid-of-the-dark (Apr 24, 2006)

you walk the dog at night and it looks like a Christmas tree holding a search light is walking a four-legged ball of light. 

Or, you mow the lawn at night so you can see how well your new headlamp works.


----------



## barnabe (Apr 24, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when:
-before going to sleep you like to go to pee using only a flashlight to light the toilet.
-you have at least one or two flashlights on your bedside table.
-before sleeping you like to light the ceiling with a flashlight just to watch the shape of the beamshot, to check if it is real white.


----------



## dim (Apr 25, 2006)

...you leave the house without your keys, phone and/or wallet but your pockets are full of flashlights.

73
dim


----------



## pathalogical (Apr 25, 2006)

...you have an evil, sinister smile on your face when your newest light is the most powerful one you have so far...you imagine the potential use for it before it gets dark out the same day you bought it !


----------



## The Porcupine (Apr 26, 2006)

barnabe said:


> You know you really love flashlights when:
> -before going to sleep you like to go to pee using only a flashlight to light the toilet.
> -you have at least one or two flashlights on your bedside table.
> -before sleeping you like to light the ceiling with a flashlight just to watch the shape of the beamshot, to check if it is real white.


Great Scott! Someone installed a webcam in my house???????!:huh: :help:


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Apr 27, 2006)

When in less than 30 days you've made three orders from Brightguy.com, and all three orders seperately qualify for the $0.01 Bright Star 1 Million CP spotlight. Third spotlight on the way!!!




Well only one is for me, the other two are gifts for friends.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 28, 2006)

The Porcupine said:


> Great Scott! Someone installed a webcam in my house???????!:huh: :help:



Nope, I think it must have been at my house!!

Bedroom ceilings are GREAT for beamshot comparisons, my wife has even been roped in to hold up two more flashlights for a four beam total!






...we don't talk anymore...help me......


----------



## Robban (Apr 28, 2006)

When you dream a nightmarish dream about your EDC pooping out on you while crawling through a dark tunnel...


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Apr 28, 2006)

Robban said:


> When you dream a nightmarish dream about your EDC pooping out on you while crawling through a dark tunnel...



...er, I don't think this is a dream about flashlights...!!:lolsign:


----------



## NickelPlate (Apr 28, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when...

...you're the member of a flashlight internet forum.

I think that says it all.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 28, 2006)

You smile and laugh on the inside because 'they' just don't understand how special your new light is.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 28, 2006)

You write to the manufacturer to compliment them on their new light.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 28, 2006)

You type the two replys as above and keep pausing to 'fondle' your Orb Raw.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 28, 2006)

There's a power cut late afternoon on a Friday in winter and you leap to your feet shouting " See, I TOLD you they come in use" to your workmates.


----------



## Jay R (Apr 28, 2006)

You make a forth post and after hitting send you go to scratch your head, realise that your hand now has a torch in it and you think " When did I pick that up ?"


----------



## Arkayne (Apr 28, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you make a "You know you really love flashlights when..." thread.


----------



## carrot (Apr 28, 2006)

Jay R said:


> You make a forth post and after hitting send you go to scratch your head, realise that your hand now has a torch in it and you think " When did I pick that up ?"


There's a button on the lower right side of your post that says "Edit"... you can use that so that you don't have to have _four_ posts in a row in one thread. 

Oh, and-
You know you love flashlights when you can't decide which one to take with you for the day... so you take them all!


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 28, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you go out and realize you don't have one of your EDC's with you, causing you to panic when you can't figure out if it's safe at home and you just didn't bring it, or you LOST IT.


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (May 19, 2006)

Or, you go out, mid morning, bright sunny day, and you worry, cos you forgot your EDC (even though you're only going out for 10 minutes).


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (May 19, 2006)

You know you can't help buying flashlights when.... You visit the BX for a pair of laces for desert combat boots, and leave with a SF G2Z and a copy of Combat Handgun !! (And without the laces).


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (May 19, 2006)

Blazer said:


> ...you spend more on flashlights than groceries and personal grooming products combined.


 
Is that per week, or per month? (some months, it's really close!).


----------



## Manzerick (May 19, 2006)

OMG - b4 i was on the forums my GF though I was the only one. She would kindly nudge me along after an hour of looking!!! LOL

I was so silly then I would spend like $80 on cheap target lights... boy times have changed



PhotonWrangler said:


> ...when you always head to the flashlights section of every department store you visit.


----------



## Rob187 (May 19, 2006)

your wife asks you how many flashlights are on your bedside table and you answer, 'oh only 6'.


----------



## schrenz (May 19, 2006)

CHC said:


> When you're watching a movie or television show and there's a light deprived scene and the characters whip out flashlights—you're now more attuned to what lights and beam it is than what the show is about. Then you get upset because that's not what's supposed to happen with "those" type of lights and the like. . .


Even worse in reality (happend to me two nights ago):
When you are on night-shift, call the police because of some youths and when they arrive you only look at their flashlights (and you are dissapointed of their poor gear )


----------



## Blindasabat (May 19, 2006)

When you see a dark scene in a movie and you try to decide which torch you would want in that situation. Actually this debate goes on continually in your head.

When you have a dedicated shelf to keep your lights handy. Or so you tell yourself - it's really to display them.

You have nicknames for your favorites that match their personalities. Several people already know I call my Inova T3 Lara Croft

When you couldn't possibly part with a light you never use. Just that you might need it, or it's pretty (yeah you too, Lara), or it's a "backup," or it has sentimental value (my first "real" light or my first EDC).

You display your newest light (what you call your work edc) on your desk so you can see it during the day. And you play with it, touch it, stare at it, or just hold it several times (20-30 times by the CPF definition) during the day.

You fall asleep with a light on the nightstand, and wake up with it in bed with you. And don't remember how it got there. (time to get that morning after pill). Sorry Lara, but I think I'm going to have Striker VG children...

PILs and Sandwiches are something else to you than to normal people.

You start thinking months in advance what lights you will take on a backpacking trip (packing light so I can't take them all.. boohoo!)

To you, an emitter emits light, not sound.

When you are sick of hearing people say: "geeze, are you afraid of the dark?" when they see your edc's.

You have a dedicated folder on your computer for flashlight pictures and files.

That folder is the first one you backup all the time.

You have a file in that folder that you use to keep track of your collection, light specs, lists, shops, and to help you decide future purchases.

When you rank all your lights within nine categories: 
1) old lights from before I was a flashaholic (really just before I knew where to get the good stuff), also known as "loaners"
2) small formal edc for pockets and when girls might see me - so they are hidden from view (but nice in case they are seen)
3) bigger edc for work, around the house/yard
4) car camping lights I will put down on the ground or dirty table, including lanterns and big, long run time LEDs 
5) lights I would use for search and rescue or personal defense
6) lights I stash in the car for safety, signaling, changing a tire
7) emergency kit for disaster backup
8) possible gifts ready for birthdays
9) no uses, they are just damn sexy to look at, super powerful, fun to play with and show off to others, your WOW lights


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jun 10, 2006)

When you're going over your flashlight budget and you figure in the cost of buying and sending lights to Doug or Craig to be reviewed.


----------



## lukevsdarth (Jun 11, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you have more flashlights than underwear...ooops:huh2: 

You know you really love flashlights when your watching tv and the main character whips out a flashlight and your trying to figure out the name and model of it. :lolsign: 

You know you really love flashlights when your wife can always find you in the flashlight area of Walmart. 

You know you really love flashlights when before you even buy that flashlight your already modifying it in your head.:candle: 
*My recent monster Mod an 18V with two 3156 car bulbs because I hate a weak *** flashlight. *
http://us.f13.yahoofs.com/bc/4408eb7dm1b85e8c9/bc/My+Photos/18+v+Led+drill+light.bmp?bfYn6iEB5d_RtB1y


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jun 11, 2006)

FrogsInWinter said:


> When you're going over your flashlight budget.....


 You have a flashlight budget ?!!? 
I only agonise for a few moments before clicking the 'commit to buy' button on the website (then while I wait for it to arrive, I wonder what I need to sell to justify buying the new one !)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2006)

... your wife threatens to leave you if you "keep buying more of those things".... Well its never quite come to that level but who knows....


----------



## Coop (Jun 11, 2006)

When you keep getting the message that the server is too busy on CPF and you just don't know what other sites to visit.


----------



## dyyys1 (Jun 11, 2006)

When you say "hey, I read something interesting online about a--" and every member of your family groans and begs you not to talk about flashlights.


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 11, 2006)

rmacias said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> 
> For no apparent reason you find yourself walking around the house holding your favorite torch even in broad daylight.
> 
> RJM


 don't say that... your making in face my mental issues!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 11, 2006)

When you say that you're "running up the street to Radio Shack to pick up a..." and your spouse interrupts with "flashlight?" Happened yesterday.


----------



## OwlEyez (Jun 11, 2006)

you smile and nod to the "kid" at the cash register, after he commented about the bright light from "those new _leed_ flashlights". Yes, he really said that!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 11, 2006)

When you're sitting at your computer on a beautiful, bright sunny day, talking about flashlights!


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2006)

EDC in sleep


I EDC in sleep, the XO [old] on the pajama pant left pocket. and the Jr Luxeon in the right sock.

It hurts when you rotate, but hey, you can never be too careful...


"only the paranoid survive"


----------



## 270winchester (Jun 18, 2006)

I have my HDS on a lanyard hanging from my neck...HAIII is beautiful...

than again compared to other stuff next to my bed((mounds of books and notes) it is down right practical


----------



## depusm12 (Jun 18, 2006)

You carry at least 4 or 5 to work (2pm-10pm) and its not midshift (10pm-6am).

You wanna work midshift (10pm-6am) so you can try out new lights.

When you just can't wait to blind somebody with it.

When you see a new flashlight and start salivating.

When you start coveting other CPF member's lights.

When you wanna improve a custom made light before you even get it in the mail.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 18, 2006)

When you log-on to FlashLightReview several times a day, simply to see if Doug has finally posted any more reviews !







And when Doug mentions his "full-time job", you think: 

What ! ! ! 

You mean * THIS * isn't his full-time job ? ? ?


----------



## OutdoorIdiot (Jun 18, 2006)

> Re: You know you really love flashlights when...


youtypeacpfpostwiththeswitchofag2nitrolon.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Jun 18, 2006)

You look forward to Winter and the shortest day of the year so you have more opportunity to use your lights.

For those of you in the northern hemisphere, down in the real south it is Winter now and so June 21 is our shortest day


----------



## skalomax (Jun 20, 2006)

When you think the Sun is a Incan and the Moon is a LED. :huh:


----------



## OKC CSI (Jun 21, 2006)

When the fireman from the rollover accident you arrived at first asks you for YOUR flashlight...

When a police officer says "How come yours is so bright?"

When another police officer says "I didn't know they made a Streamlight that big".

When a child comes up missing and you are able to supply fully charged flashlights to 12 different people. Then they want to know where they can get one like it.
OKC CSI


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jun 25, 2006)

When you're going to buy (a) new light(s) and you think to yourself that you should buy three of each light; one for you, one to send to Doug, and one to send to Craig.
Note: I haven't actually done this yet but I'm starting to think like that.


----------



## xochi (Jun 25, 2006)

Hey Frogs, thanks for providing review lights!

Also, you know you love flashlights when you make a post on CPF polling folks about which *5 flashlights they couldn't live without!*


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 25, 2006)

At this stage of the game it's when you've read any number of threads about batteries going  and buying and using them anyway!


----------



## NewBie (Jun 25, 2006)

When you are walking by a TV, and you see a news story, and are riveted, wanting to know if a LiIon or Lithium Primary started the fire.


----------



## Illum (Jun 25, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> At this stage of the game it's when you've read any number of threads about batteries going  and buying and using them anyway!



You know you love flashlights when your current high-end goes  and you drive 200 miles with a smoke-faced smile and goes to buy another high-end that uses the same cells


----------



## ScottyJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Vortex said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> 
> You Forget about Car and Driver, Road & Track, Motor Trend and take your flashlights to the bathroom and do a ceiling bounce test in the dark while Pooing
> :toilet: :sick2: :green:




That is me right there!!


----------



## Illum (Jun 26, 2006)

Navck said:


> When your laptop has an INTERGRATED LED on it (Thinkpads/IBM)
> When you stop eating lunch to save up for a new flashlight
> When you visit this forum at least 6-7 times a week




Yep. Thinkpad X32 with built in thinklight, bought a hub now have 4 LED goosenecks hookup to it....

Yep...Not only no lunch...no breakfast coffee

yep...only about twice every one or two hours....



UWAK said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> 
> You stop reading the Bible and read this crazy forums instead.



Guilty as charged...haven't touched the book the whole summer...but its not there collecting dust...its safely protected...under the pillow next to my edc.



carrot said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> ... you sleep with at least one under your pillow.
> ... CPF is the first thing you check when you wake up.
> ... you fondle your flashlights lovingly wherever you go.
> ...



Yep...two more beside the pillow, one more on the shelf behind bed
yep...CPF is my homepage
um....fondle? its more like molest...
yep...one SL PP 4AA lux sitting untouched beside the soap stand
yep...only I watch movies in the dark, and my EDC [XO] in my lap.
actually...theres no friends near here like that, its more of "another LED light?! is it a Luxeon? Let me see it!" 



enlightenme said:


> You check out even the pathetic flashlight section in your local supermarket while foodshopping.



There are a few kids plastic eveready 2Ds beside the egg frige in publix....you wonder why they put it there...



RAF_Groundcrew said:


> Or, you go out, mid morning, bright sunny day, and you worry, cos you forgot your EDC (even though you're only going out for 10 minutes).



ITS ROUTINE! I dont care if theres not a cloud in the sky...without it its like running around naked....



FrogsInWinter said:


> When you're going over your flashlight budget and you figure in the cost of buying and sending lights to Doug or Craig to be reviewed.



most of the lights I own Doug's reviewed a while ago...


----------



## scrappy (Jun 26, 2006)

when you see a license plate on the way to work which reads 454-TWOJ and the first thing you think of is your new McLux-PDIII.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Jun 26, 2006)

When you buy a dog so you can walk your flashlights.


:buddies:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 26, 2006)

When you assign a pet name to each and every one of your flashlights.


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Jun 26, 2006)

schrenz said:


> Even worse in reality (happend to me two nights ago):
> When you are on night-shift, call the police because of some youths and when they arrive you only look at their flashlights (and you are dissapointed of their poor gear )



Not Austin's PD. They carry Inova T4's!!!


----------



## blahblahblah (Jun 26, 2006)

While checking out at Lowes, I was looking at the flashlights in the checkout aisle. My fiance said, "All of yours are better than those".


----------



## clipse (Jun 26, 2006)

When flashlightreviews.com is the most visited site at your place of business and no one else you work for has ever heard of flashlightreviews.com. 

Its great being the IT guy. 

clipse


----------



## Blazer (Jun 26, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when...


...you give both your kids a flashlight to use in the backyard at night, and the friends kids (3 other kids) ask for one as well, and you can supply them all with a flashlight each from what you have on you at the time.


----------



## Newuser01 (Jun 26, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when...

You re-load your flashlight with the fresh battery/ies (recharged, or primary), Go out side and shine it at the same old tree/building as you have done every night of the last 2 years!  (Its seems to be brighter! especially tonite! )........


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 26, 2006)

Guilty of most of them!

Three lights in the bathroom at all times. Six or more on table next to bed. Eight or more on computer desk. One bright one by front and back doors.

Got a couple from my truck for attic work (hooking up new flourescent fixtures in shop).

Used my EDC to see where the wires went on a replacement motor.

Told a guy I bowl with the quote "if there is a 50% chance of rain you'll carry an umbrela. There is a 100% chance it will get dark tonight" to which he sagely nodded!

I got it bad!


----------



## diggdug13 (Jun 26, 2006)

I just caught myself using my Fivemega 700L to point out funiture that has to be moved and in what order from my house to the movers... I didn't even notice myself doing it until my wife said: "why do you always need to have a flashlight...ugh boys and there toys!"

doug


----------



## Blazer (Jun 26, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> "if there is a 50% chance of rain you'll carry an umbrela. There is a 100% chance it will get dark tonight" to which he sagely nodded!


 
That's awesome, gotta use that one myself, with permission of the author of course...?????????


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm not the author, so you aren't asking for MY permission. But as much as is possible, I grant it!


----------



## schrenz (Jun 27, 2006)

Joe: I will use it, too, when my friends ask me, why I always carry a Flashlight (or two, or three........ )





LEDMaster2003 said:


> Not Austin's PD. They carry Inova T4's!!!


 
I had a Surfire C2 *and* a L4 with meand in the next night I carried a M3T, but nothing happens:mecry: 
Greets Jens


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Jun 27, 2006)

When you lose a credit card and the second thing you think is that you have to call the credit card company to report your card lost.


And the first thing that goes through your mind?

"Damn, this will slow down my online flashlight purchases."


----------



## Canuke (Jun 28, 2006)

...you can answer "Yes, it IS a flashlight in my pocket... why do you ask?" with a straight face.

...when you try to organize campouts just to get into some REAL dark. And your friends know not to bother bringing any lights.

...when you reach the point where an apartment in the city cramps your style because you can't shine anything anywhere without blinding somebody.

...when the import of a scene in "The Davinci Code" is lost on you because you were angling to see whether that UV light Sophie Neveu used was an Inova X5T-UV (it was, complete with the warning label).

...when you approach a fireman to find out what model of LED light he's using. Right after the second call in a week in YOUR neighborhood.

... when there's a dark scene in a movie and for a moment you consider unlimbering your EDC ("the creature's right THERE, you idiot!")

... when you see a blowout clearance sale on a certain impractical but moddable light, and you respond by cleaning out the store's inventory -- at two locations.

... when you look back at a post like this after writing it, and realize that only one of the entries DIDN'T actually happen to you


----------



## fivebyfive (Jun 28, 2006)

when you tell people how many flashlights you can buy with the amount of money they just spent on whatever they bought.


----------



## cheapo (Jun 28, 2006)

.... when you wonder how many lumens the light on the luxor hotel puts out.

-David


----------



## Illum (Jun 29, 2006)

cheapo said:


> .... when you wonder how many lumens the light on the luxor hotel puts out.
> 
> -David



the answer lies on the forum

hint hint 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/116604&highlight=vegas+luxor+pyramid


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 29, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when....

You search the Internet at least twice a day to see if a new model flashlight has been introduced that you haven't seen before, or already own ...


----------



## Glock40 (Jun 29, 2006)

You get excited when it storms at night only to be disapointed when the power does not go off.



You are disapointed when you do loose power during the day instead of at night.


----------



## Warp (Jun 29, 2006)

Glock40 said:


> You get excited when it storms at night only to be disapointed when the power does not go off.
> 
> 
> 
> You are disapointed when you do loose power during the day instead of at night.


 


Yesterday when a thunderstorm rolled through my fiance said "maybe the power will go out". Implication was that I could play with my lights and candles then. :lolsign:


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 30, 2006)

When the power goes out, my wife says "which light are you going to screw with this time?"

Next time I'll whip out a high power green laser, she doesn't yet know I own...


----------



## Illum (Jun 30, 2006)

FlashlightPhreak said:


> When the power goes out, my wife says "which light are you going to screw with this time?"
> 
> Next time I'll whip out a high power green laser, she doesn't yet know I own...



How do you know? maybe shes on the forum....
Why is it that the wifes are the most complained about subject when dealing with collecting lights, it doesnt make sense, theretically its perfectly logical to buy lights...in a wife' perspective...comparable to shopping?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2006)

When you start to EDC based upon themes rather then lights

Monday - Mr. Bulk day (VIP, SBP, and Lionheart)
Tuesday - McGizmo day (Aleph III, Aleph I, 27-LT and III-PD)
Wednesday - Surefire day (pick a combo)
Thursday - Custom day (spy005, gatlight v2, roguesoul II)
Friday - Inova day (pick a combo)
Saturday - Mag Mod day.
Sunday - open choice....

Rich


----------



## KDOG4 (Jun 30, 2006)

Good grief we're sickos' aren't we?


----------



## Ritch (Jun 30, 2006)

... you are looking a film on DVD or video recorder and you press the still/pause button during a scene to get close to the TV-screen, because you want to see exactly, whitch flashlight the actor is getting out of his jacket pocket ...


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Scrappy, make Sunday a Fenix day (LOP, L1P, P1, L1T...)


----------



## lightrod (Jun 30, 2006)

....the guy next to you says "got a light?" and spends the next 30 minutes trying to get away from you.

....you suffer separation anxiety in broad daylight at the beach under the umbrella because you left your favorite light in the room


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 1, 2006)

...someone has to crawl into a hot, dark, stuffy, dusty, and windowless attic to see if the wasps have built a hive there, and you jump at the chance, because it's a *dark *and *windowless *attic. Never mind the wasps, it's a perfect place to try out a new light in the summer!

(This is my first post and it's in a "you know you really love flashlights" -thread. I hope that's not a bad sign...)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 1, 2006)

RUN VAL! RUN! 

Hide your wallet, Shred your Credit Cards!!!

Welcome to CPF! Great first post!


----------



## Illum (Jul 1, 2006)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> RUN VAL! RUN!
> 
> Hide your wallet, Shred your Credit Cards!!!
> 
> Welcome to CPF! Great first post!



Val take the advice, once you've contacted flashaholicism, there is no cure, no vaccine, and nothing you can do as you watch most of your savings turn into Hard Anodized tubes of aluminum with clickies on one side and optics on the other...

Welcome to CPForums!

Enjoy, best regards


----------



## Valolammas (Jul 3, 2006)

Illum_the_nation said:


> Val take the advice, once you've contacted flashaholicism, there is no cure, no vaccine, and nothing you can do as you watch most of your savings turn into Hard Anodized tubes of aluminum with clickies on one side and optics on the other...
> 
> Welcome to CPForums!
> 
> Enjoy, best regards



Thanks! I've been reading this forum for a while and it seems to be an exceptionally friendly one.

Anyway, I'm a bit picky and tend to go for the bang for the buck category of lights so I don't think I'll be in much trouble.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 17, 2006)

Got a new one.....

You know you really love flashlights when.....you win the lottery and instead of thinking what boat/car/house am I going to buy, you start labouring over how big your flashlight collection could be with that much money.

No I didn't win, this just stemmed from a discussion some of us had the other day around the campfire. You know one of those..."what would you do if you won the lottery" discussions.


----------



## L4fanatic (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha I love this thread I got one, you know you really love flashlights when you have a dream and in the dream you get to reach for your favorite flashlight when things turn dark and scary


----------



## Illum (Jul 17, 2006)

I know I really love flashlights when I woke up finding both of my inovas between me and the pillow I was hugging....


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 17, 2006)

When you are thinking of a light for a specific purpose. It can't be too bright nor too dim. It needs a floody beam. It needs to be somewhat froogle to run...

And you have half a dozen lights that fit the description.... and can't choose one!!!


----------



## ICUDoc (Jul 18, 2006)

....twenty minutes ago your wife told you the pool is overflowing (it's pouring here on Sydney's North Shore), so you grab the Quad-Ubin MagMod (8AAs/ Fatman at 1000mA) and head for the door:
Wife: Wait a minute! What are you doing? You're only taking ONE torch?
Son: Yeah, take one of the small ones in case the big one runs out!
Daughter: Yeah, Dad! Otherwise you're a disgrace! You'll be chucked out of CandlePowerForums.
.
.
.
.
.
.
....so I took a brace of Fenixes as well....


----------



## LEDMaster2003 (Jul 19, 2006)

* you get aggravated at a movie because they're showing an abnormally bright beam for the light in use. (too common.)

* You name flashlights/flashlight modes after people on this forum, e.g. a pic, their avatar or other. EX: I call the LED mode of my A2-Red "Arkayne Mode" (privately of course. Someone would probably wonder WTH I was talking about if I said that in public 

* Each room in your house has at least 1 flashlight.

*Each room in your house has at least _5_flashlights

* You have a drawer full of LEDs and parts for modding.

* You wonder what light would go good with the clothes you are about to wear.

* people don't have to ask if that's a flashlight in your pocket!!


----------



## jnj1033 (Jul 19, 2006)

I get home from working the night shift, and my wife has the River Rock lantern under the covers on my side of the bed.


----------



## BladeZealot (Jul 19, 2006)

You realize you have read all these pages while trying to give it a little time before hitting "new posts" to see what's for sale...again.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 19, 2006)

Except for some of us, it matters note what's on sale...

 is STILL the word I know best!


----------



## BladeZealot (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm becoming more familiar with that term...


----------



## LEDism (Jul 20, 2006)

"when someone asks you "got a light?" you whip out your EDC"

*Guilty*

"when you always head to the flashlights section of every department store you visit"

*Yup*

"your searching for something in your room/house and you turn off all the lights and then grab a flashlight to look for it"

*I don't even turn on the light in the first place most of the time. I just use a flashlight when I need light for a moment.*

"When your laptop has an INTERGRATED LED on it (Thinkpads/IBM)"

*I'm typing this on an IBM Thinkpad. Where is the LED?*

"You get really excited when a store has a new LED/Luxeon light in stock"

*My username says it all.*

"When your 7 year old says 'not the flashlight aisle'"

*Or when you go to Wal-Mart with friends and you hear them say "she's gonna spend 15 minutes in the flashlight aisle". Last time I was there I spent 15 seconds. I just scan the pegboard for new LED lights that DON'T use CR123A's.*

"when you subconciously tap your pocket to make sure your flashlight is still there"

*Guilty*

"you have at least one or two flashlights on your bedside table"

*3 on one side of the bed, 1 on the other.*

"Each room in your house has at least 1 flashlight"

*You got it! *

*Finally,*

*...when you carry 5 EDC's on your person, have 2 helmet lights on your bicycle helmet, and have 3 rear LED flashers and 2 white LED front lights on your bicycle.*


----------



## clipse (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok Ok Ok. I got one. 

You know you really love flashlgihts when your wife comes to you with a new sex game that involves a flashlight and the most exciting part is trying to pick the right flashlight. 

Luckily I'm not quite that bad.


----------



## jnj1033 (Jul 20, 2006)

You check your PO Box at 7pm and then at 2am the following morning to see if your new light has arrived.

You consider driving the 22 mile round trip to your PO Box early in the day, even though you'll be going right by it on your way to work.


----------



## rwolff (Jul 21, 2006)

LEDism said:


> "When your laptop has an INTERGRATED LED on it (Thinkpads/IBM)"
> 
> *I'm typing this on an IBM Thinkpad. Where is the LED?*



It may differ from model to model, but on my Thinkpad A21M it's in the top of the "frame" around the screen, roughly 1/3 of the way in from the left, and shines on the keyboard (further into the blue than any other "white" LED I've seen). To turn it on or off, hit <Fn> (the key with only blue writing on it) and <PgUp> (has a blue representation of a light shining downward) at the same time.


----------



## RGB_LED (Jul 22, 2006)

You volunteer for the local Film Festival so you can be an usher... and then agonize over which light to carry with you when you're working the theatre.

Or, your co-workers tell others that you're the go-to guy for anything to do with flashlights... and it's not a compliement when they say it.

Or, you whip out your newest light to show your family and before you can say a word, they say, "I don't want to see ANOTHER one of your flashlights!"

Or, you line up your flashlights on the floor, turn out the lights and admire each of the light's beams.

Or, you hope for another massive blackout like the one that shut down the east coast a couple of years ago.


----------



## mbirds (Jul 22, 2006)

...you're walking around seeing spots after blinding yourself intentionally in the mirror... with one light after another, to compare their ability to disorient someone... 

:duh2:


----------



## LEDism (Jul 24, 2006)

rwolff said:


> It may differ from model to model, but on my Thinkpad A21M it's in the top of the "frame" around the screen, roughly 1/3 of the way in from the left, and shines on the keyboard (further into the blue than any other "white" LED I've seen). To turn it on or off, hit <Fn> (the key with only blue writing on it) and <PgUp> (has a blue representation of a light shining downward) at the same time.


I found it! That's a cool feature. :thanks:


----------



## Illum (Aug 12, 2006)

rwolff said:


> It may differ from model to model, but on my Thinkpad A21M it's in the top of the "frame" around the screen, roughly 1/3 of the way in from the left, and shines on the keyboard (further into the blue than any other "white" LED I've seen). To turn it on or off, hit <Fn> (the key with only blue writing on it) and <PgUp> (has a blue representation of a light shining downward) at the same time.



some A series IBMs has it
some X series has it too....my X32 has it also about 1/3 was cross the left of the 12.1" screen...illuminates the entire g side of the keyboard, the rest lit my kingston's flylight 

kool none the less:rock:


----------



## fixman88 (Aug 13, 2006)

logarithmic said:


> ...when this (http://www.surefire.com/pdfs/flashlight_spec_chart.pdf) is your desktop.



When you read the specs on the Beast II and it makes your mouth water....


----------



## PJD (Aug 13, 2006)

...when you can't count the number of times you've fallen asleep with a flashlight in your hand, and then wake up and go into a PANIC because you dropped it at some time during the night, and can't find it!

...every time your kids (in this case, my step-kids) see you with your dremmel, they ask if you're about to do more "light-surgery" 

...when you look at the top of your dresser, night-stand and headboard and realize that you have more flashlights than socks, tee-shirts and underwear COMBINED!

...we're a strange "lot"...

PJD


----------



## skalomax (Aug 13, 2006)

PJD said:


> ...when you can't count the number of times you've fallen asleep with a flashlight in your hand, and then wake up and go into a PANIC because you dropped it at some time during the night, and can't find it!


 
:lolsign: THat happen to me several times!


----------



## Casual Flashlight User (Aug 13, 2006)

....Your wife angrily punches you into wakefullness and demands to know just who the Hell this "Jil" woman is and why you keep whispering her name in your sleep.






or

...When you have a photograph of your flashlight collection in your wallet.


CFU


----------



## Illum (Aug 13, 2006)

skalomax said:


> :lolsign: THat happen to me several times!




i second that!:rock:

But every once awhile whem My inova hit the wood floor instinctively my reaction is to grab thew 6D mag and head to the front door...search the house with the g2 ...then laugh it off and go back to sleep...:laughing:


----------



## Lightmania (Oct 20, 2006)

...when you have several flashlights standing at attention around your monitor. 



Lightmania


----------



## dyyys1 (Oct 20, 2006)

...you go somewhere (walking across Georgia Tech's campus in my case) and forget your wallet, room key, and cell phone but remember to bring your favorite edc.  Just happened to me tonight. I'm hopeless.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 21, 2006)

You have to create a new design and build it cuz you have everything else ever made.


----------



## Etienne1980 (Oct 21, 2006)

You know you really love flashlights when you are about to have a h**d-on when you help a sexy lady to find something with your flashlight or if she thouches your flashlight.
You know you really love flashlights when you still think about a situation when you helped people with your flashlight(s) months and months after it....


----------



## LowBat (Oct 21, 2006)

... morning twilight means close the curtains and go to bed.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2006)

You know you love flashlights when.....

You work the night-shift patrolling darkened office floors, and you look forward to going to work on Monday because you bought a new light on Friday and want to see how it's output compares to similar lights you already have! 

IS IT MONDAY YET?!:sweat:


----------



## Burgess (Oct 21, 2006)

Everytime you install new batteries, you clean their contacts with DeOxit, and ProGold.

(after first checking each on a DVM or tester)

Then you write the Date on 'em, with a Sharpie pen.


Heck, you even had the U-N-I-C-A-R-B "date sequence" *memorized*. 

- (or at least on a "cheat-sheet" in yer' wallet) -

so you could select the *freshest* package of Evereadys.


Uhmmm, not that * I * would ever do such things !


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 21, 2006)

U-N-I-C-A-R-B "date sequence"???

Please clarify...


----------



## munkybiz_9881 (Oct 22, 2006)

You know you love flashlights when the UPS guy never makes it to your house, becuase you know his route and hunt him down in broad daylight to retreive you new EDC. (he even keeps my packages up front with him so he doesnt have to search the truck, haha)

OR, you make your significant other read these forums to convince her that she did not get stuck with the only flashaholic in the world....and that there are other women out there that suffer the same weirdness she must endure.... 

This is usally followed by, "Oh my G*d, what is wrong with you people." and there is always some eye rolling.......(she bought a streamlight keymate the other day....I'm gaining on her....:laughing: )


----------



## FrogsInWinter (Oct 22, 2006)

munkybiz_9881 said:


> OR, you make your significant other read these forums to convince her that she did not get stuck with the only flashaholic in the world....and that there are other women out there that suffer the same weirdness she must endure....


 




Hahaha, That's a good one!!! If you were here a little longer I'd ask you if it was your wife who started this thread:
-----> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/132981&highlight=hey+hubby <-----

I'll bet every married man on this forum froze when they read that first post



.


----------



## Chucula (Oct 22, 2006)

...you test the lumen output by putting the head of the light in your mouth, turning it on, and seeing how red your vision becomes.

its a natural light box :naughty: i just dont want to try with anything above 100 lumens


----------



## wmpwi (Oct 22, 2006)

You'll use your battery operated toothbrush in manual mode (dead battery) before you borrow a fresh AA out of any one of your lights.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Oct 22, 2006)

You get happier as the days get shorter, so you have more opportunities to use your lights. (And especially on Halloween, when you can warp the minds of your children and their friends with this addictive habit: "Who wants a little flashlight, kids?")


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 22, 2006)

*AngelEyes*: _" ... you go to bed with a flashlight in your hand and look for it the first thing in the morning (instead of your other half) ..."_

Or worse ... You plan to give a little flashlight to a special ladyfriend ... and sleep with it under your pillow for the two weeks beforehand.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 23, 2006)

*U-N-I-C-A-R-B date sequence, explained*

Eveready batteries used to be owned by a large corporation named Union Carbide.

Each Eveready battery had a "date-code" stamped onto its side (if cylindrical), or bottom (if rectangular).

Date-code was a two-character alphabetic, such as KN, or OC.

(sometimes there was a three-character date-code. Simply ignore the middle character. Believe THAT signified a plant.)

The *first* character of the date-code was the MONTH of production.

The *second* character of the date-code was the YEAR of production.

The year's date-code always went in a repetitive loop,
utilizing the first 7 letters of UNIon CARBide's name.

1993 - U
1994 - N
1995 - I
1996 - C
1997 - A
1998 - R
1999 - B

2000 - U
2001 - N
2002 - I
2003 - C

Get the idea ? Simply repeated every 7 years.


The MONTH of the date-code, (the FIRST character),
was a bit more involved.

This sequence alternated every other year.

-------------Odd-Years----------Even-Years----------
January.......... K........................... V
February......... A........................... F
March............. Y.............................X
April............... I.............................B
May................ U............................ Z
June............... C............................ L
July................ W........................... D
August............ P............................ R
September.......E............................ O
October............G............................ J
November.........S............................ T
December.........M............................ H

(sorry, can't make things line-up exactly)

Therefore, date-code KN would translate to:

K (the month, which is January (odd-year))
N (the year, which is 2001)


And OC would be September of 1996.


Things became much simpler a couple years ago,
when they switched to an easy-to-read date-code.

Now, it's simply MMYY for Month and Year.

For example, 0605 means June of 2005 


But knowing the OLD date sequence was really helpful in the BAD OLD DAYS,
before the factory stamped the "use by Year XXXX" info.

Back when Shelf Life was much less generous than today.

Wanted to avoid packages which had been sittin' on the shelf for several years already. 

Leave THOSE for some OTHER sap !


----------



## smurf_boi (Oct 23, 2006)

when there's a powercut during the day and u wished it was at night so u could have use ur flashlight


----------



## ms1496 (Oct 23, 2006)

When you chase your wife around the department store trying to convince her 



that you need another torch to add to the bizzillion other lights in your collection.

Then she gives in because she wants you to stop bothering her about it. Its ok that shes mad now, you have your light to play with when you get home.





Don't get me wrong I do love my wife, But man-o-man I like my flashlights Too!


----------



## Bror Jace (Oct 24, 2006)

When you steal a friend's/neighbor's non-working flashlight, fix it then return it with new batteries.

When you lull yourself to sleep at night designing flashlights in your head: Different sizes, different battery configurations, lenses, emitters, materials and finishes.


----------



## LEDMaster2003_V2 (Nov 4, 2006)

You walk into a darkened restroom, and instead of fumbling for the lightswitch you simply whip out your EDC and either then try to find it or just do your business with the EDC's light.


----------



## NightHiker (Nov 4, 2006)

When you walk into a _lit_ room, turn off the lights, and do your business with a flashlight instead!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Nov 4, 2006)

You have easily a dozen lights, close at hand...

And every few minutes you shine one of them on a white wall, just because!!!


----------



## bill_n_opus (Nov 5, 2006)

I've contracted this disease ... and it's already starting to show. My wife was joking to my brother about me explaining to her how many "looo .. loooo ... (me: lumens!) yes, lumens!" and my brother laughing and saying to me "how did you get into this flashlight thing!?

All the while he's into his DSLRs and talking about an 85mm 1.4 Nikon Prime lens that he wants to buy for ~ 1k and how sweet it would be. 

Now, that's a serious money-sucking hobby!


----------



## frank777 (Nov 6, 2006)

Someone asks to borrow a flashlight, and you reply by asking them what size, battery type, and beam configuration they prefer.


----------



## chmsam (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I do something pretty close when someone asks for a light. I ask them what they want to use it for.

After the stunned look I explain that it's kinda like "What kind of screwdriver do you need for the job?"

Most people don't even know there is more than one type of screwdriver, let alone flashlight. Those folks do not get a snowball's chance of me lending them a light.

The ones who think it's stupid that there is more than one lind of flashlight are also in the "when pigs can fly" crowd.

The few who can get the concept still think it is pretty weird but are impressed with the light(s).

But I really am getting to the point where I want a drivers license and a deposit if I lend a light.

So, that is normal, right? I mean, everyone else carries 4 lights all the time, right? 

It is normal for people to carry LED's and incans for different needs, right? 

We are all normal, right?

I realized this truely was a sickness when I started to ask these questions.


----------



## stdlrf11 (Nov 6, 2006)

When someone with an unlit cigarette walks up to you and asks for a light and you ask, "LED or Incandescent?"


----------



## Burgess (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote: *We are all normal, right?*


Yes, indeed.

We here at CPF are all normal.

It's the ones who *Don't Get It* who have the problem.


Just let 'em try to "see in the dark" for awhile, first . . . .

and then they *might* realize the value of a good flashlight.


But don't count on it.


Nobody ever said:
"gee, i wish i WASN'T carrying a flashlight".

(sigh)


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 7, 2008)

when you find yourself walking around your home at night with a surefire clipped on your boxers.

When you have to make sure you don't point your Lightforce Blitz w/ 400watt osram in the path of landing air planes by your house. Not kidding :devil:


----------



## Knifekulture (May 7, 2008)

You put duct tape on the refrigerator light switch.


----------



## xcel730 (May 7, 2008)

I started one in the Cafe too. We should consolidate this thread. I took a few from what I've read here and post it on mine (I included your username if I took yours)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2467853#post2467853


----------



## Force Attuned (May 7, 2008)

...when you carry 2 with you at all times...


----------



## Burgess (May 7, 2008)

Oops, musta' been a typo . . . .


I'm *sure* the above poster meant to type " *12* ".



_


----------



## gollum (May 8, 2008)

having at least 1 flashlight in every room ....
going for the edc instead of ...
cig lighter,
lightswitch,
highbeam while driving,
dark scenes on tv,
checking inside postbox at midday,
keeping the curtains drawn so you can use a flashlight,
waiting for nightfall,
carrying at least 2 lights on a keychain and then at least 2 more in pockets.

also at bedtime its not dark in the room anymore because of all the gitd stuff you just charged up :shakehead

yes I'm a flashaholic


----------



## Illum (May 8, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## clintb (May 9, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when... the wife wants to fool around, but with some light to provide a bit of ambiance and you quickly reach for one of many available lights to use in tailstanding mode.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 9, 2008)

...you postpone paying the electric bill because you spent too much money on flashlights.
...other people on the trail at night describe you as being lit up like a Christmas tree and being lit up like a semitruck (and it's different groups saying each one).
...when you only go on night hikes (l.e.d. flashlights run on rechargeable batteries are cheaper than buying sunblock and bug repellent for day hikes).
...when you see a couple at a drive in theater who are trying to jump start their car using a mag solitaire and a coin cell crank light that won't hold a charge for two seconds try to light up their engine long enough to hook up the cables and you try to hold back the laughter long enough to help them. Then you use an $85 PT Genesis and light up their whole engine. The woman was happy to be able to stop cranking her light.


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 9, 2008)

gollum said:


> also at bedtime its not dark in the room anymore because of all the gitd stuff you just charged up :shakehead



:lolsign: I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Duff72 (May 9, 2008)

when you admire some of your shelf lights by the light of your edc


----------



## bill_n_opus (May 9, 2008)

clintb said:


> You know you really love flashlights when... *the wife wants to fool around*, but with some light to provide a bit of ambiance and you quickly reach for one of many available lights to use in tailstanding mode.


 
Um ... i've been married for 10 years, have 4 kids 8 and under ... I don't understand that statement sir. 

Fool around? Ambience? Want to? 

oh yeah, whenever I walk by my task light that came included with my power tool package ... and thinking continuously about asking a modder to stick in an SSC into it ...


----------



## NigelBond (May 10, 2008)

You're watching tv, the scene is kind of dark and you can't tell what's going on so you shine your flash light at the tv. When you don't get the desired effect you realize you just shined your tv, you're such a dumbass.


----------



## aussiebob (May 11, 2008)

NigelBond said:


> You're watching tv, the scene is kind of dark and you can't tell what's going on so you shine your flash light at the tv. When you don't get the desired effect you realize you just shined your tv, you're such a dumbass.


:thinking:


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2008)

When you think you have more CR123-based lights than any other..... but after looking through most of your collection, you realize that your CR123 lights are nothing compared to the number of AA lights you own.

Yeah, that happened to me a few hours ago.


----------



## Window_Seat (May 11, 2008)

You walk up to a Police Officer (with the flashlight in your hand) and say "show me yours and I'll show you mine".

Erik.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 11, 2008)

When you know what are and buy CR2 batteries but you're not a photographer


----------



## lengendcpf (May 11, 2008)

sees a round tube with threads and starts to take out some petroleum jelly to apply on the threads..


----------



## Juggernaut (May 11, 2008)

When your friends know what EDC stands for and your away massage is “I’m at CPF right now”:thinking:

You debate which light to carry around even though it’s only 11:00 AM

When you already posted something like this in another trend.:duh2:

When I just spelled the word “*like*” instead I spelled it “*light*” first!


----------



## srvctec (May 11, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> ...when you always head to the flashlights section of every department store you visit.



Yup, that's it for me- I do the exact same thing in every store I go into that carries flashlights.

To add my own...

You know you really love flashlights when...

you feel naked without putting your EDC in your pocket.

you're walking around the house in the buff and have to have your EDC hanging around your neck- just in case you might have the need to light something up.

you take a flashlight (on extra low) with you to the bathroom in the middle of the night so as not to ruin your night vision, thus waking you up fully.

you have a box/boxes clear full of flashlights you've collected over the years.

your battery stash looks like it could supply enough batteries for an entire army.

That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Monocrom (May 11, 2008)

lengendcpf said:


> sees a round tube with threads and starts to take out some petroleum jelly to apply on the threads..


 
.... or you use Nyogel after realizing that petroleum evetually eats through rubber O-rings.


----------



## mossyoak (May 13, 2008)

when the words "fenix" and "surefire" come up in the t9 feature of your phone because you have typed them out enough for the phone to automatically recognize them


----------



## Deputy T. (May 13, 2008)

LowWorm said:


> When your three-year-old son gets out of bed at midnight and says to you, "Mommy, I need a flashlight," and your eyes get all misty as you hand him one.




My three year old daughter's the same way. Her favorite is the "Big Flashilight" which is my 4c mag and she takes it everywhere she goes at night.

Mine is...
You know...when within two weeks of registering with CPF, your credit card company calls to report unusual spending on your credit union account for charges to KAIDOMAIN, DEALEXTREME, and large amounts to lighthound.com​


----------



## aussiebob (May 20, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when...

...You turn the hot water on five minutes before you get into the shower so you can play light sabers.:twothumbs

...Your friends have you stored in their phone as, 'in case of blackout call'.


----------



## Monocrom (May 20, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> ...You turn the hot water on five minutes before you get into the shower so you can play light sabers.:twothumbs


 
oo:

I know what I'll be doing tomorrow as I get ready for work! :lolsign:


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (May 21, 2008)

...When you build your own custom flashlight, because no one makes the one you _really_ want. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (May 21, 2008)

NigelBond said:


> You're watching tv, the scene is kind of dark and you can't tell what's going on so you shine your flash light at the tv. When you don't get the desired effect you realize you just shined your tv, you're such a dumbass.



You know you really love flashlights when...You're watching tv, the scene is kind of dark and you can't tell what's going on and you *CURSE *out loud _*"why isn't that guy carry at least one @#$% flashlight?! am I asking too much for these guys to carry at least one?!"*_ and have people stare at you like your crazy while you pull out everything you have on you and lay it out on the sofa your sitting on

I did that yesterday night, mom wasn't pleased


----------



## socom1970 (May 21, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...You're watching tv, the scene is kind of dark and you can't tell what's going on and you *CURSE *out loud _*"why isn't that guy carry at least one @#$% flashlight?! am I asking too much for these guys to carry at least one?!"*_ and have people stare at you like your crazy while you pull out everything you have on you and lay it out on the sofa your sitting on
> 
> I did that yesterday night, mom wasn't pleased



I am sooo busted on this one. The last time I did that I was at a pub with a group of my friends and one of them asked me something like "Why? How many are YOU carrying?" I put onto the pub table: my Arc AAA-P, HDS U60GT, A2 aviator, L4 lumamax, M6-CB, and my U2. The range of reactions was interesting and mostly positive, mainly, "Can I see that one or that one...?" Yup. I love flashlights. (nothing like EDC'ing over $1,100.00 in flashlights.)


----------



## Burgess (May 21, 2008)

Good job, illum & socom !


:twothumbs

_


----------



## m3m4 (May 21, 2008)

.....when its dark and searching for raccoons around my pond.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 21, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> ...Your friends have you stored in their phone as, 'in case of blackout call'.


----------



## e2x2e (May 21, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Then you write the Date on 'em, with a Sharpie pen.


I thought I was the only one who did that! Guess not. This thread is hilarious.


----------



## curlyfry562 (May 21, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> ...Your friends have you stored in their phone as, 'in case of blackout call'.



+1 :lolsign:


----------



## Ninjaz7 (May 21, 2008)

you know you really love flashlights when...
...one of your buddys has only one flashlight and you get pissed and say"Are you serious".
...when you spend more on 3-5 flashlights looking at your bedroom tv and say "Hey,19 inches isn't that bad besides an hd costs to much".
...when someone asks how much and you quote half the price you spent on it and they say"What....are you crazy".
...half your saved favoriteson your puter have something to do with flashlights.
...shock value of your brightest flashlight is like sex with the prom queen
...haveing more than 3 things to say on this thread...whoops gotta go.


----------



## Monocrom (May 22, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> I am sooo busted on this one. The last time I did that I was at a pub with a group of my friends and one of them asked me something like "Why? How many are YOU carrying?" I put onto the pub table: my Arc AAA-P, HDS U60GT, A2 aviator, L4 lumamax, M6-CB, and my U2. The range of reactions was interesting and mostly positive, mainly, "Can I see that one or that one...?" Yup. I love flashlights. (nothing like EDC'ing over $1,100.00 in flashlights.)


 
You EDC an M6? 

I love my M6, but can't carry it comfortably on a daily basis. How do you do it? Custom holster?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (May 22, 2008)

You start wondering how you can mod the flashlight that Windows displays when searching for files and folders.


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2008)

when you laugh out loud when Microsoft office doesn't recognize "maglite" but registers "surefire" as a word:nana:


----------



## xcel730 (May 22, 2008)

THIS ONE IS CLASSIC!!! You mind if I add that to my ever growning list of "you know you're a flashaholic when ..." thread? See my siggy below.



Mr. Shawn said:


> You start wondering how you can mod the flashlight that Windows displays when searching for files and folders.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (May 22, 2008)

xcel730, 

Go for it! I have seen that flashlight so many times that I had to include it. Maybe that's one of the benefits of not having the fastest and most up-to-date PC!


----------



## xcel730 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Shawn, I'll give you credit for it. That PC flashlight is something that I see often and never even thought about it. Gave me a good chuckle.



Mr. Shawn said:


> xcel730,
> 
> Go for it! I have seen that flashlight so many times that I had to include it. Maybe that's one of the benefits of not having the fastest and most up-to-date PC!


----------



## socom1970 (May 22, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You EDC an M6?
> 
> I love my M6, but can't carry it comfortably on a daily basis. How do you do it? Custom holster?



Nope. I have a few pairs of carpenter jeans that have the vertical pocket on the outside of the right leg. My M6 fits in there quite nicely, and as I am 6'5'', 325lbs., it is not a problem for a big guy like me to EDC the M6. Sometimes I have the turbohead on it, sometimes the KL6 head comes along for the ride.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 22, 2008)

Mr. Shawn said:


> You start wondering how you can mod the flashlight that Windows displays when searching for files and folders.


OMG I'm not the only one thinking about it! 
So, how can we change that animation?


----------



## Monocrom (May 23, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> Nope. I have a few pairs of carpenter jeans that have the vertical pocket on the outside of the right leg. My M6 fits in there quite nicely, and as I am 6'5'', 325lbs., it is not a problem for a big guy like me to EDC the M6. Sometimes I have the turbohead on it, sometimes the KL6 head comes along for the ride.


 
Thanks for the response.


----------



## lctorana (May 23, 2008)

It's a very yellow tint with not much throw, isn't it?


----------



## Akubra (May 25, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> You EDC an M6?
> 
> I love my M6, but can't carry it comfortably on a daily basis. How do you do it? Custom holster?




Not sure if you have seen this old thread, there are a few holster/carry options to be found there. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/151991

PS : I don`t EDC my M6.


----------



## MikeV (May 26, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when you read the instructions to your new flashlight by the light from your new flashlight.....



Mike.


----------



## drillbit (May 26, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when someone asks "How many lights do you own, anyhow?", and you have to stop and think about it for a while.

Karl


----------



## Tachikoma (May 26, 2008)

When all your flashlights together cost more than your car (my case, used car btw :nana


----------



## Burgess (May 26, 2008)

Perhaps you fellow Flashaholics would like

to read this thread:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2494862#post2494862


and post some* additional* "comments" to my Post # 3.

:wave:
_


----------



## GarageBoy (May 26, 2008)

When you get pissed off at all the other ligthing in your house..
I spent around $50 getting the right colored/tinted CFL

When everytime someone shows you a minimag, you want to offer them an LED upgrade


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 26, 2008)

When you cringe every time you see a stock [email protected] in someone's hands or pocket.


----------



## m16a (May 26, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> When you cringe every time you see a stock [email protected] in someone's hands or pocket.




Especially if its a LEO... Yes I do this.:sigh:


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (May 26, 2008)

When you write to Surefire to ask why you can't have a combination of the Ua2 and the Ub2.

Then when you get a non-response response, you think, Milkyspit will hotwire it for me and it will be everything I dreamed of (for now)

All this occurs BEFORE the new lights are even for sale.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 28, 2008)

You're chatting with a LEO after an accident and you notice the flashlight on his belt.

Happened today (_very_ minor, nobody hurt).


----------



## Monocrom (May 29, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> You're chatting with a LEO after an accident and you notice the flashlight on his belt.
> 
> Happened today (_very_ minor, nobody hurt).


 
Happened to me.... But the light was in his hand.

(Car totalled. Miracle I survived with no broken bones, just last month).


----------



## aussiebob (May 30, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when...

...You turn the hot water on five minutes before you get into the shower so you can play light sabers.:twothumbs

...Your friends have you stored in their phone as, 'in case of blackout call'.

New ones:

..You decide to become nocturnal, work the night shift etc, so you have more oportunities to use your lights.

..You sabotage a neighbours fuse box so they have to borrow some lights.

..You go to carols by torchlight just to observe what sort of lights peolpe have.

..The favourites panel of your web brouser has 36 light related sites within it.

..You give mostly only lights as presents for birthdays, weddings etc.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 1, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> When you cringe every time you see a stock [email protected] in someone's hands or pocket.



Guilty. And of course I had to give his light an l.e.d. upgrade. That friend is a security guard and was complaining about his Maglite being too dim. I had a Mag l.e.d. for 2, 3, and 4 cells for this type of occasion. He got the 2 cell. Now to replace my cousin's Mag Solitaire with a Fenix E01. He was complaining about having a hard time finding replacement bulbs. Going from 11 minutes before losing 50% output to 11 hours of regulation at 6+ times the brightness is going to be a big surprise for him.


----------



## xevious (Jun 1, 2008)

... you receive a flashlight in the mail during the day, and just can't wait for night time to try it out--so you go into the bathroom at work and turn out the lights... only to realize that there's someone in the stall who's now freaked out. :hahaha::whoopin:

... you spend more on upgrading a vintage light to a Q5 LED than you would buying a McLux or Aleph.


... you suffer a panic attack when realizing that you've left home for the day without your EDC.


... part of you wishes that LED technology progress will slow down, so you can enjoy your current lights a while longer, before feeling the wallet emptying urge to buy the next great LED flashlight on the market.



I'm not guilty of all of these, but I'm getting there. :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 2, 2008)

xevious said:


> ... you suffer a panic attack when realizing that you've left home for the day without your EDC.


 
... So you use your lunch break to head to the nearest B&M shop, and buy a light to tide you over until you get home. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 3, 2008)

When you try every new light in the store that has a "try me!" button on it.


----------



## jake25 (Jun 3, 2008)

PhotonWrangler said:


> When you try every new light in the store that has a "try me!" button on it.



when some people are looking at inova's at target, sees the 4.x Watt X03, then they see the 5.8 Watt X03 and think wow thats bright. then they see my Cree oo: (Dexlight X.1)


----------



## Superdave (Jun 3, 2008)

socom1970 said:


> Nope. I have a few pairs of carpenter jeans that have the vertical pocket on the outside of the right leg. My M6 fits in there quite nicely, and as I am 6'5'', 325lbs., it is not a problem for a big guy like me to EDC the M6. Sometimes I have the turbohead on it, sometimes the KL6 head comes along for the ride.


 


I shoulda gotten a pic the other day when you had both M6's in the hammer loops of your tool belt  


to stay on topic...

when you are testing out your new meat smoker in the back yard and can't resist shining your lights through the smoke... (my sig pic)


Also when you replace "Hello, good morning" with a quick flash from your latest light and "Hey, is this bright?"


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 4, 2008)

When you buy an LED drop-in that costs 4x more than the flashlight you put it into.... and you bought the drop-in first!


----------



## Illum (Jun 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> When you buy an LED drop-in that costs 4x more than the flashlight you put it into.... and you bought the drop-in first!



sounds about right...

a Q5 CREE P60 type dropin in a Brinkmann maxfire LX


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 4, 2008)

When instead of getting mad at someone for pointing a laser at your eyes, you counter by turning on an unfocused 3C maglite with 3 watt drop in at his face so the light surrounds his head and then tightening the beam on his face so he can't escape being blinded.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

*guilty*


----------



## KeyGrip (Jun 4, 2008)

I battled some jacka$$es who had a green laser like that once.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

i have a green laser but have never used it to shine at anyone before. its a felony first off, and just rude. but somehow i dont see shining a flashlight at someone TOO bad:thinking:


----------



## m16a (Jun 4, 2008)

jake25 said:


> when some people are looking at inova's at target, sees the 4.x Watt X03, then they see the 5.8 Watt X03 and think wow thats bright. then they see my Cree oo: (Dexlight X.1)



I used my X.1(on NiMh to boot) to best some mag toting hardware store dudes this past weekend. hehehe the puny little dex simply owned there "oh so powerful" 3 d beaters...:naughty::twothumbs

My gosh I love this light. hehehe being a member of cpf and a flashaholic rules, especially when in contact with the "normals":tinfoil:


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 4, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i have a green laser but have never used it to shine at anyone before. its a felony first off, and just rude


AND it can cause permanent eye damage.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 4, 2008)

well yeah, thats part of the rude felony part! lol:nana:

but you are right, and people arent careful enough


----------



## Flashlight Aficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

You have your stuff delivered to work to avoid missing the deliveryman. Then when it comes, you take an early lunch and don't even eat. :sigh:
I've done this; many, many times.


----------



## curlyfry562 (Jun 4, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> When you buy an LED drop-in that costs 4x more than the flashlight you put it into.... and you bought the drop-in first!



+1, Malkoff drop-in


----------



## depusm12 (Jun 4, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when. When you go hunting down the mailman to get your new flashlight.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2008)

When you go back to the same B&M shop that sells a variety of really good lights, and the sales clerk who was there the last time you came in says, with a confused look on his face.... "Didn't I just sell you a flashlight last week?"


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 5, 2008)

climberkid said:


> i have a green laser but have never used it to shine at anyone before. its a felony first off, and just rude. but somehow i dont see shining a flashlight at someone TOO bad:thinking:



I just wanted to mention that it was a red laser. It was on the way back from a church beach trip with high schoolers on a bus. Suing the kid for his lunch money over the issue would have been pointless. Sometimes you have to give someone a taste of their own medicine to get them to stop, but never to the extent of causing any long term damage. A Magl.e.d. is just bright enough for someone to get the message that blinding someone isn't fun for the person being blinded. With all of the powerful lights that we have, let's use common sense and not use our brightest lights to teach people lessons. If we start using H.I.D.s, hotwire mods, or basically anything over 80 lumens to blind people, we might force lawmakers to impose restrictions on our brightest lights like they do with gun and other potential weapons.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 5, 2008)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> we might force lawmakers to impose restrictions on our brightest lights like they do with gun and other potential weapons.



NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!:mecry:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't worry, they'll ban guns, knives, razors, and hardware tools before finally coming after our lights. :ironic:


----------



## climberkid (Jun 5, 2008)

Phew! :duh2:


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 5, 2008)

You're driving somewhere after dark and purposely take a road that is poorly lit so you can test your lights, even if the road is a much longer route.


----------



## climberkid (Jun 5, 2008)

hey, i really do that!


----------



## roguesw (Jun 6, 2008)

You're sitting at home and you purposely leave the lights off so you can exprience total darkness so you can white wall hunt all night and then dont bother turning on lights even for bathroom breaks.


----------



## alantch (Jun 6, 2008)

Waking up at the wee hours in the morning and at the pretext of easing myself, quickly check whether one of Don's waves is on ...


----------



## ConfederateScott (Jun 6, 2008)

Surely someone has already posted this but I haven't read the whole thread........when your wife knocks on the bathroom door and says, "are you in here?", only to find you sitting there on the throne, in the dark, with a flashlight looking at other flashlights. 

and....

when you take a TV tray to the bathtub for use while taking a bath so you can swap around heads and tailcaps on your Surefires while soaking in the bubblebath.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 6, 2008)

ConfederateScott said:


> Surely someone has already posted this but I haven't read the whole thread........when your wife knocks on the bathroom door and says, "are you in here?", only to find you sitting there on the throne, in the dark, with a flashlight looking at other flashlights.



I haven't see this yet, so good one! My wife knows I play with my lights (and knives) when I'm in there.

And when I'm showering, my wife also expects to walk in and see a Fenix doing a ceiling bounce as my only source of light.


----------



## loszabo (Jun 8, 2008)

... you go on business travel to a civilized country with a minimum of three flashlights, eight extra batteries, already scared airport security, and do room-clearing technics (Gladius; strobe-mode; Roggers/Harris/FBI/what-ever technique) before entering your hotel room!

... you have seen the Combat Tactics, Strategos, and SureFire promo videos hundred times! 

... Google Picasa indicates about 450 pictures in your flashlights picture folder.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 8, 2008)

you are about to hike up Mt. Whitney at night and use a Power on Board 35 watt H.I.D. spotlight to see if you can spot the peak at night. It came close but didn't quite make it. By the way, if you hike Mt. Whitney at night, you need a flashlight or headlight. The trail is pitch black and most of it is beside a cliff. If you don't use a light, you'll probably fall of a cliff, get hurt, or die. And no, I did not lug the H.I.D. up that mountain. Sorry, no pics of the H.I.D. beams.


----------



## adamlau (Jun 8, 2008)

...drive around looking for picture perfect beamshot locations.
...don't stop to answer questions to posts because you are too busy researching you next mod.
...resist the urge to sleep so you that you may continue posting on CPF.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 8, 2008)

adamlau said:


> ...resist the urge to sleep so you that you may continue posting on CPF.


 
Guilty.


----------



## Burgess (Jun 8, 2008)

*If you don't use a light, you'll probably fall off a cliff, get hurt, or die. *


Okay, okay, you've convinced me !





Quite a compelling motive to carry a Flashlight, eh ?

_


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jun 9, 2008)

you take more pictures of flashlights and beamshots than friends and family. For those of you that don't think this applies to you, were your friends and family holding or wearing flashlights in your pictures?


----------



## Burgess (Jun 9, 2008)

Yep ! 


You take all yer' Family Pictures at night,

and light 'em with one (or more) flashlights.


You *pretend* it's a Quality Family Moment, captured on "film",

but you're really doing it just for the Beamshots.

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 9, 2008)

You know you really love flashlights when...

You WANT to hear a strange noise outside of the house so you can get your most powerful flashlight and check it out.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2008)

Cosmo7809 said:


> You know you really love flashlights when...
> 
> You WANT to hear a strange noise outside of the house so you can get your most powerful flashlight and check it out.


 
Outside my home equals six floors down.... And it's no problem for my M6 to reach that far! :twothumbs


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 10, 2008)

Mr. Shawn said:


> You start wondering how you can mod the flashlight that Windows displays when searching for files and folders.


You know, when a thread like this could momentarily get sidetracked by guys talking of modding an animation. (Well, it _is_ crying out for an LED.)

And you stay up after midnight reading the entirety of this thread.


----------

